# Little update from the shop



## mhh (Apr 10, 2011)

A little update from the shop!




48 new shelves to put items on! ;D Something that stood high on the workshop list! ;D







The new drill.... old with a MK4 taper ;D A made a few new gears for it and changed a couple of bearings I've taken the table of and the the plan is to remove 0,1mm and give it a nice and clean surface, only problem is that it is really bug :


----------



## coopertje (Apr 10, 2011)

Cool! Looks good, and I can only dream of having so much space to play... ;D

Regards Jeroen


----------



## kvom (Apr 10, 2011)

Wow, you must drill a LOT of holes.  ;D


----------



## Swede (Apr 17, 2011)

Some SWEET heavy old iron! I love the mass. And you can never have too many shelves!


----------



## mhh (Apr 18, 2011)

Yes old cast iron and shelves is something I will never get tired of! ;D ;D


----------



## Twmaster (Apr 18, 2011)

I have some shelves... They are all full!! No more room for shelves!!


----------

